# Merry Christmas.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and Kare, and may God bless you and keep you both this coming year.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

merry christmas to one and all


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

that sure didn't work out ,,,


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's the thought that counts.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Tom you need to give me a cal so I can get a current phone number again.
I so wanted to call yesterday.

 Al


----------

